# Services Dispatch Rider Watch?



## IGS (May 10, 2011)

Hello,

amongst some of my Mothers possesions I found an old watch which just says on the face 'Services Dispatch Rider' I guess it would have been my Grand Fathers. I would like to see if I can get it working and a strap put on it as I quite like the style and it has a fmaily connection. I cannot seem to trawl much up on google, I am not a watch expert in any sense at all, total layman, would appreciate any advice or contacts to achieve my aims.

Thanks

Ian


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Send it to Steve Burrage at Ryte Time Watch Repairs (0116 267 7673) he works on all my Services watches so is very familiar with them :wink2:

I`d be very interested in seeing a photo of the watch, which would allow me to let you know who supplied it to Services & give you an approximate date of manufacture 

BTW,welcome to :rltb:


----------



## IGS (May 10, 2011)

OK, I will take a photo tonight. How do I get it to you?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Post up here for all to enjoy Ian.

I use Imageshack myself.Have a mess around with it,Is easy to use [Copy the Imageshack ''Forum code'' into the box given in ''Reply'' ...Found to the right of the smiley face in the tool bar].

Welcome to the forum BTW !

:good:


----------



## IGS (May 10, 2011)

littlealex said:


> Post up here for all to enjoy Ian.
> 
> I use Imageshack myself.Have a mess around with it,Is easy to use [Copy the Imageshack ''Forum code'' into the box given in ''Reply'' ...Found to the right of the smiley face in the tool bar].
> 
> ...


----------



## IGS (May 10, 2011)

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/202/dispatch.jpg/]









Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Not sure if I have done this right, can you see it?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

IGS said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Not sure if I have done this right, can you see it?


Hi, it dates from the mid 1930s, there were three versions the `12 Hour lumed` dial like yours, the `12 Hour Plain` dial like mine shown below & the `24 Hour Dial`as shown top right in the circa 1935 Services catalogue.

*"Services"** Despatch Rider, Foreign Made (by Thiel Bros Germany),unjeweled pin-pallet movement,circa mid 1930s*



















You might find this (click HERE) old thread of mine on The Services Watch Co., Ltd., of some interest (I really should up date it )


----------



## IGS (May 10, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> IGS said:
> 
> 
> > Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

littlealex said:


> Post up here for all to enjoy Ian.
> 
> I use Imageshack myself.Have a mess around with it,Is easy to use [Copy the Imageshack ''Forum code'' into the box given in ''Reply'' ...Found to the right of the smiley face in the tool bar].
> 
> ...


Sorry Ian,Dont know WHAT I was saying about copying the forum code into the link box :dntknw:.I've uploaded pics here with Imageshack loads of times ...But have things on my mind though for sure right now.

Looks like you worked out how without any trouble though :notworthy: .

Cheers :cheers:

Damian


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

:welcome: to :rltb:, it's a great place to be :yes:

Nice one - whatever you do, don't tell Mach where you live, he'll be round at dead of night for it :yes: h34r:

Mach is our acknowledged expert on Services, and probbly worldwide as well!

:weed:


----------

